# how much she weigh?



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

Went out sat and got them pretty good. over 50 caught this one being biggest. I know what she weighs, what do you think it weighs?


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

I'll go 3lb 8oz


----------



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

Click on the pic for a bigger view. 3 1/2 not even close!!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd also say 3 and a half


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd say 4lb since she looks full of eggs ready to spawn. Jaw size doesn't look too big compared to reel size. Just a guesstimate.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Somewhere in the 3.5 - 4 range..nice fish!

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

I stink a guessing wts......but I'd say 5lb 10oz


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

4.75lbs! FAT! Nice job!

I went to "my" pond today and had 2 nice fish on a bed right in front of me, caught 1 fidget...I'm jealous...


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Pretty slaunchie. I'd guess 6lbs 5ozs. Very nice Ohio bass no matter what she weighed...rod all bent over, drag pullin love it!


----------



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

One of ya is real close. Let it go for a day, then let ya know. Thing looks like a mount with the way the sun light was hitting it. She was as big around as a football!!


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I say 4.75


----------



## fishhunter25 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats a fatty nice fish


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What size football? If it is a regulation NLF fullsize football I would think is would be in the 12 pound range since a football has a 22" circumferance. But I really don't think it was the size of full size football.


Very nice fish and sonds like you had a great day catching them.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh oh...i know!!! 

You are killing me big D!!!!


----------



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

OK Dave dont let the cat out of the bag just yet, besides it may have been you to land that beauty,, if you could have gone....... ouch!!! Seriously, we will have to hook-up and see if we can get on them again. By the way she measured 21 inches.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

If it was 21" I'm guessing 5lbs 13 ounces . your picture must not do it justice. Good catch!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I am saying 6.13 lbs.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Six and a quarter. 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful bass and looks quite round. My guess is around 20 inches and five and three quarters to six pounds. Nice picture and thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

5 lbs 8 oz, thanks for playin along. Some of you guys were really close. I thought she might hit 6 lbs but the the scales don't lie.Also caught another 5 lb even, a 4 and 1/4, and 6 at 3to 3.5 lbs then a bunch of smaller ones. Just got lucky and figured them out early and the pattern stuck all day. Havn't had a day like this in a couple of yrs. Hard to get good pics when your by yourself!!






[/ATTACH]


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

catfishnut said:


> I stink a guessing wts......but I'd say 5lb 10oz


Maybe I don't stink at guessing wts as much as I thought!!LOL.....well actually this is as close as I've ever gotten.LOL


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

fishinnut said:


> OK Dave dont let the cat out of the bag just yet, besides it may have been you to land that beauty,, if you could have gone....... ouch!!! Seriously, we will have to hook-up and see if we can get on them again. By the way she measured 21 inches.


We'll definitely get on them soon! I am in TX right now and have no time to fish here. UGH.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Tok your in Texas and CANT fish!?!?! You better make time!! Thats wayyyy too good of a bass state to not be fishing brother!!!


----------



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

amen to that!!!


----------

